# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  تونس - الجزائر

## midris3

*بطولة أمم أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين بالسودان 2011
تونس الجزائر
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*انتهى الشوط الاول بتقدم المنتخب لتونسي بهدف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*في الدقيقة 61 من الشوط الثاني ادرك المنتخب الجزائري التعادل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما زالت تعادلية الي الان
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*نقترب من نهاية المبارة وما زال التعادل قائما
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احرز لتونس سلامة القصداوي
وللجزائر عبد المؤمن جابو
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احرز لتونس سلامة القصداوي
وللجزائر عبد المؤمن جابو



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
شكلها ح تكون سلة روح اشواط اضافية
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*نهاية المبارة والتعادل مستمر 
اشواط اضافية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

* - 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
شكلها ح تكون سلة روح اشواط اضافية



 الله يسهل
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*حسي الكورة في اي شوط يا ود ادريس
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*معليش طشيت شوية الدقيقة 110
هاك رابط
http://yasports.blogspot.com/2010/10/ch-9.html
*

----------


## midris3

*نهاية المباراة 
ضربات ترجيحية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مشكور يا ود ادريس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الكورة حقتك غطي ضربات الترجيح بالتفصيل
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*البداية للمنتخب التونسي وهدف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*التسديدة الاولى للجزائر وهدف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*التسدية الثانية لتونس بنجاح
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الجزائر الثانية نجاح
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تونس التسديدة الثالثة وهدف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الجزائر التسديدة الثالثة وهدف
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*التسديدة الرابعة تونس  نجاح
التسديدة الرابعة الجزائر ضائعة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*تونس تحرز التسديدة الخامسة وتتاهل
مبرووك
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*عقبال المنتخب ان شاء الله في مواجهة تونس
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مبروووووووووك تونس 
وعقبال المنتخب
                        	*

----------

